# What gallon bucket should i use?



## beginning grower (Apr 5, 2006)

i got 7 sprouted seeds in little ghetto containers(empty yogurt cans) and im planning on transplanting them in a week or two.  i found a good place to grow outdoors and im using the height of plants around it to disguise it even more.  Because i am doing this i will not be digging because i would end up digging 1 foot across and 5 down to still have plants close to it hiding it.  i was thinking a 6 gallon bucket but if someone else has something to say than please do.  the plants will be outdoors from early april to probably september.  im not sure the strain because they are bagseed.  where i live its usually around 90-100 degrees everyday in the summer.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 6, 2006)

Whats up beginning grower. I would go with 5 gallon pots for each plant. If it's that hot all the time you are gonna need to water often.


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2006)

hey beginning'...the larger the bucket, the larger the rootmass, the larger the plant can grow, the larger the final yeild. 5 gallon, is minimum for a long duration OD grow.."IMHO".
Another problem that you could encounter, in those hi temps, your medium _may_ become too hot for healthy roots. I've had it happen with darker colored buckets, exposed to direct sunlight in high temps for long periods.
  Partial or fully burying them will help in keeping them cooled. If burying is out of the question, heavy mulch piled around it will help.


----------



## beginning grower (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 6, 2006)

"little yogurt cups" aren't big enough for any more than sprouting.  GET THEM INTO BIGGER CONTAINERS ASAP, at least 1 gal. if they're gonna be there for a few weeks.

Generally speaking, the bigger the container, the bigger the plant i.e. the bigger the yield.

An ideal containers are pulp pots, containers made from re-cycled cardboard.
They're expensive (about $10--$15 apiece for the 7 gal size) but are superior to plastic.  They prevent overwatering, help when underwatered, and don't heat up in direct sun as much as plastic.
If you use plastic, use 7 gal--10 gal size.  Drill lots of holes in the side near the bottom and on the bottom and put 3" or so of rocks in the bottom for drainage.

Btw, they won't be ready for harvest until mid-Sept.


----------

